# Classical Music Evolved



## Tré (Dec 28, 2007)

Name the best example you can think of exemplifying how classical music has evolved into popular-type music. Please give a specific example.

Mine is a series of three songs, each of the first two inspiring the next:

"Prelude Number 12 in F Minor, BWV 881" by Bach
"Prelude in F Minor" by the Swingle Singers
"They" by Jem.

See what I'm saying?


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, this isn't quite as analogous, but its sort of funny...

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
The Beatles: Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heart's Club Band
Emerson, Lake and Palmer: Pictures at an Exhibition (I do not recommend ELP to anyone however LOL)

~josh


----------

